
Pacific Standard Is Shutting Down As Primary Funder Suddenly Stopped Funding - dsr12
https://twitter.com/nbj914/status/1159185980902871041
======
danso
Additional context here: [https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/08/pacific-standard-
is-shutti...](https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/08/pacific-standard-is-shutting-
down-cut-off-from-its-major-foundation-funder/)

